
Vision-S – Sony unveiled an electric car - lumannnn
https://thenextweb.com/cars/2020/01/07/in-a-shocking-announcement-sony-just-unveiled-an-electric-car/
======
scanr
Interesting. Now that vehicles are entirely electric does it mean that the
electronics giants will challenge the automotive ones?

